# Expected Pay? Is this OK?



## sifarrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Firstly apologies for another boring expected salary question.

I've just been offered a role in Dubai as a Development Manager (IT) and I am getting conflicting reports as to what I should expect as a salary.

I've been offered 25,000 AED p/m. The company is flying me from London and paying for a hotel till i get my own place. But thats about it.

I am a little concerned its not enough. Can anyone please advise?
Experience wise the role is perfect, however some people are saying anything under 30k is not livable?

Should I be asking for more? or more inclusions (health, accom)?

Any thoughts would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

If I were you I would be asking for more. 

Rent is very high here (although prices are falling due to global downturn) and is paid in advance for the whole yr.

I would try to negotiate a higher salary at the very least but also health cover.

There are loads of threads on here re salaries, have a look as there are always good responses.

Best of luck with your move.

Siobhan


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sifarrell said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly apologies for another boring expected salary question.
> 
> ...


Have a look at the second post on this thread (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html)

Each person's situation is different, I could easily live on that (I live on less and pay a mortgage back home) but you may have other factors such as dependents etc

HTH


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I may have scared a few people off with my salary expectations (they were not particularly high) I have an excellent CV but the jobs I have applied for are in IT where alot of Indians are employed at a cheaper rate. 

how do you relate this into negociations?


----------



## sifarrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks all for the quick replies. 

Its a hard decision. I've done the numbers and I think i can easily survive and save on this salary but its the thought that I might be getting ripped off which worries me. I am mainly drawn to the role for the experience rather than the money.

Rosco, I know the company employs a few developers from India so I am not sure if this is bringing the price down. What are your salary expectations?

The company has said they will help me with accomodation, paying in advance the rent in 1 or 2 installments, then take from my monthly wage. Is this normal?

Also what is the norm with bonuses etc? Is it similiar to the UK?

THanks again for all your help


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

rosco said:


> I think I may have scared a few people off with my salary expectations (they were not particularly high) I have an excellent CV but the jobs I have applied for are in IT where alot of Indians are employed at a cheaper rate.
> 
> how do you relate this into negociations?


When it comes to IT don't go for anything outside of a management role. Turn your exeperience into the ability to manage others with that experience. Only other was is to work for a UK company and try to get transfered out here with a living allowance increase

HTH


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

sifarrell said:


> Thanks all for the quick replies.
> 
> Its a hard decision. I've done the numbers and I think i can easily survive and save on this salary but its the thought that I might be getting ripped off which worries me. I am mainly drawn to the role for the experience rather than the money.
> 
> ...


As Stated I am looking at the managment roles,

that sounds a reasonable offer if your wife is working and you live together it makes such a difference and the offer will look better. my partner has been offered a similar offer with regard to advance installments.

PS Si if the are after anyone for an IT management/Consultive management role, let me know


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello sifarell.

Whether or not 25k pm is enough or not depends on your personal situation. As a single, you should be comfortable with this salary but if you have a family, kids et al then it might be a bit of a stretch. You might have to reside in Sharjah to save on the rent bit - after all we all want to go to dubai to save money for rainy days isn't it? why blow it on exorbitant rentals in dubai when you can rent a better flat at one third rentals in sharjah. the commuting b/w sharjah and dubai will be a headache though.

The salary also depends on the number of years of experience you have in this field.

Also bear in mind that the job market in dubai is not so rosy anymore with redundancies and lay-offs being the order of the day. i had 2 job offers from dubai in hand but both have been called off due to the market slump there.

So, be wise and keep yur feet on the ground while drawing sal expectations / negotiations.



sifarrell said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly apologies for another boring expected salary question.
> 
> ...


----------

